# best scallop rub and salmon advice



## doughboysigep (Dec 24, 2020)

I have never smoked scallops and gonna try some tomorrow. Going bacon wrapped.  What type of rub is best (spicy, sweet, sweet & spicy, garlic, etc.).  Gonna marinate scallops in butter/oil for about and hour before.  Thanks and merry Christmas.

Also smoking salmon for first time (have done a bunch of trout).  Can I do salmon the same a trout (brine & smoke)? or should it be done different??


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 24, 2020)

Simply salt/pepper here.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 24, 2020)

Bacon and Scallops no real need for a rub in my book. Just mop with a garlic butter every once in a while.

Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 24, 2020)

I like cajun seasoning on my bacon wrapped scallops


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 24, 2020)

Scallops are delicate. Personally, I wouldn’t do anything more than salt and pepper.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 24, 2020)

Scallops are way to mild in flavor to go too crazy. S&P or a LIGHT dust of SPOG and you should be golden. Use the Trout recipe on the Salmon. Just dont let the IT get above 140°F...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 25, 2020)

We like EVOO & a light dusting of Cajun seasoning. And as JJ said, just don’t overcook either one!
Al


----------



## doughboysigep (Dec 26, 2020)

thanks for the advice.  they were phenomenal!.  I ended up using a "money rub" (paprika, chili powder, cayenne, lemon pepper, salt, pepper) to marinate scallops in and a little "sweet/salty" sprinkled on after wrapped.  I was surprised that neither rub was very noticeable, but they were still excellent.  Salmon was equally delish.


----------

